# Gobar Szabo



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I have just become familiar with this amazing jazz guitarist. He is just phenomenal, hear it for yourself!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've had that record for many years. I really like the tune, If You Don't Want My Love. Spellbinder is another good record. He was in Chico Hamilton's band in the early 60s. Try the album, A Different Journey.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Gabor Szabo was a tremendnous musician that I was lucky enough to hear at the famous Lighthouse Jazz Club years ago in Hermosa Beach, CA. He did not disappoint. He loved the Beatles and did a long instrumental medley off their just released Abby Road album. It made a tremendous impression. He never tried to impress anyone technically; he was interested in the overall musiciality of whatever he was doing. He was frequently played on jazz radio, was quite popular, and I'm glad I saw him. The jazz scene in Los Angeles was quite happening throughout most of the city. He was Hungarian and died relatively young in 1982. He sometimes liked to dabble in the commercial side of jazz.


----------

